# grafting it all up...



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

So say one flys over to japan. Takes a new Gtr (r34) apart and takes all the drivetrain stuff -screw the shell. Imports it to america and grafts it all to say a 32 ford or something (well just anything maybe a 240 whatever has the closest wheel base to it) would this be legal at all. Oh and when I say this I don't care about states with emissions. Also don't care about "bastardizing" a car either - I just what a quick yes or no if there is one.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

holy shit.. quit posting "what if" theories of getting a skyline over here w/o motorex/rb motoring. ppl have thought of it before and i'm sure guys that started motored/rb motoring know all about it. so why dont they do it?? it either not possible or is not worth it. quit wasting nf bandwidth and starting up on touchy subjects


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

why are you dead set on puttin an rb motor in an pos like a ford? or caddy? i don't under stand! just get a damn skyline!!!! why would you need to go to japan to get an r34 motor (im not going to sit here and pretend i know anything about skylines hence me not knowing the engine code) you do realize you can just buy a clip?no one here is going to back you up with putting an rb motor into something that is designed to


> go from stop light to stop light


 (quoted from a previous thread of yours) thats just sacrilegious, i imgaine you are a muscle car guy right? would you inter mix ford and chevy? NO! so then you don't mix a skyline with something that was only supposed to go fast.....forward, and had no intention of stoping of turning at all.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

please just a yes or no. That's all I need i actually want to do this. I just want what's underneeth I don't care about "getting a skyline" what so ever. Just want the handling and performance it provides I can put that in any car I want by grafting all that stuff to it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

with the know how ...........yes.....anything is possible


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

is it possible?? yes
is it worth it?? no

i'll probably get in trouble for saying this  but people like you want skyilnes because it was in 2f2f and is "mad jdm tyte yo". you want a skyilne because everybody else says "its the great car ever made and the rb26 is the greatest motor ever made and it runs 13's stock!!" its true that skylines are good drag cars but they are much better track cars. i can understand au/nz/jp turning skyilnes into drag cars (and i do mean a drag cars..1000+hp on racing slicks) but getting a skyline so u can max out t28's and race civics at a stop light is a fucking waste. all you care about is quick 1/4 times and saying "i drive a skyilne" so all the ricers think your'e cool (like craig lieberman , i hate that bisch) ppl like you dont deserve skyilnes (they're even more rare now that they stopped making them..dont give me "v35 is the new skyline" bullshit) it's obvious that you like american v8's more than japanese engines so what are you doing here? like i said before, all you are doing is annoying us and starting up touchy subjects


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Vega said:


> So say one flys over to japan. Takes a new Gtr (r34) apart and takes all the drivetrain stuff -screw the shell. Imports it to america and grafts it all to say a 32 ford or something (well just anything maybe a 240 whatever has the closest wheel base to it) would this be legal at all. Oh and when I say this I don't care about states with emissions. Also don't care about "bastardizing" a car either - I just what a quick yes or no if there is one.


No, this is illegal as well.

Will someone please lock this?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bII said:


> No, this is illegal as well.
> 
> Will someone please lock this?


yup :thumbup: its like buying drugs on the corner or flying to mexico to get them either way its illegal but either way you will get your fix..........ahum...LOCK


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

not to jump into the circle with this kid, but i did ask customs if i could just bring a shell of a car over and they did say YES

Though i asked nothing about the drivetrain or anything like that so i dont know how fast that will go......their was my two cents.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

bII said:


> No, this is illegal as well.
> 
> Will someone please lock this?


Since when. You can import any motor and drivetrain you like, from anybody. Entire cars is where the rules start to kick in. I can get a clip with an RB26 from any one of 20 importers for about $5500, that's the average rate. Don't talk about things you haven't researched and obviously don't know about. I'm planning on dropping an RB motor in my 300Z, and have done about a years worth of research on when, where, and how to do so.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sorry guys I can see oil on troubled waters, and I'm going to drop a match.....

I own and drive a car with a Skyline Driveline in it (or is it the otherway round? does a Skyline have a glorified VL Commodore Driveline in it?  )....and it was made by GM (holdens)  Well it came like that from the factory...did you know GM had a (small/large, depends on who you talk to) hand in the design of the RB? No? I didn't think so. Make a Skyline/Domestic car and you'll relise what (6cyl) VL Commodore owners have to put up with...Hated by both sides.....



> why are you dead set on puttin an rb motor in an pos like a ford? or caddy? i don't under stand! just get a damn skyline!!!!


You see? 

You'll have to remeber that the Skyline is a very heavy chassis (well some are...others like the R31 GTS-X are quite light) Putting the RB's in lighter cars does make a bit of sense.....hell there are 500kw VL's running 8's with un-tubbed rear ends, steel doors and full interiors....A GTR/GTS Skyline will require quite a bit more power to go that quick. Also as a side note the guys with these cars don't seem to be worried about running automatic transmissions, or useing "american" parts, eg 2 Speed powerglide gearboxes and Ford 9 inch Diffs.......Most import drivers would never even think of doing this, since most of them won't think ouside of the square  If it doesn't come from japan they won't use it.... 

Putting in 4WD systems into a car that never came with them can be tricky, a full custom front subframe will be required with custom front struts......Stick with RWD if you can.....



















That is a 4WD Twin turbo Holden VL Commodore, complete GTR gearbox, front and rear diffs, with a Hybrid RB30DETT motor in it.....I only wish I had the time and money to put the full 4WD system into my VL like this bloke did....would be fun  

Even in Japan People put RB26's in 300ZR's since they are lighter than skylines.....300ZR's look like the 80's 300ZX, but they came with a NICS RB20DET standard......ID'd by a small bonnet scoop......I saw one recently that had just been registered....neat car :thumbup: I could almost see myself in one....they look cool in a 80's kind of way (sorry I'm a sucker for 80's style cars, eg S12 Silvia etc)

Same goes with silvia's with RB's....

In short I don't see a problem with doing a swap like this...hell I've seen people down here put V8's (into older Skylines) and ditch the Jap motors...

Come on guys what IS the problem with hybrids?


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

I was planning on having the skyline everything (4wd entire system plus engine and trans)and then make my own fiberglass body (would NOT look like a skyline) seeing that we do not have emmisions in MN I really don't care about the O2 sensor. Plus I would put in a fuel controller to mess with how rich I am runnning anyway.

Also I would only want the chassis for one thing. to copy it exactly with a full tube frame. This was my idea.

Now for AGAIN a short and simple answer is this idea LEGAL (i know it is "possible" don't give me that crap)!!!!! I don't want to tred around the back waters with you all. if It is not then I won't. It's really that simple.

---------------------------------------------------------------
To the muscle car comment...you make me sick. I am starting to get into le mans style racing myself. I know exactly what cars need to have done to them to win. this was my ultimate goal with this car. to have a street car to take to shows, and enter in the lowest class in the le mans style races in MN here. there is one down south and one way up north. so you can stop giving me crap. I never had the idea of draging this car (within this post that it is) so you made the assumtion. have you ever heard of the phrase do as such makes and "ASS out of U and me"? Well there you go. Oh and by the way, there is a HUGE money deal over in japan with big old american cars. If i recall there was a recent auction over there for a 55 chevy fo about 60gs and the god damn thing was NO WHERE NEAR PERFECT! So you can shut your mouth. Also I am not a kid you don't even know how old I am. Hmmm...another assumtion perhaps? I am not going to continue this with you. One LAST comment to you, I like all cars as long as they can perform and VERY well- that means the rice and pie.
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

almost forgot to answer to this comment " why are you dead set on puttin an rb motor in an pos like a ford? or caddy? i don't under stand! just get a damn skyline!!!!"

well if you look and read like most of us can- you can tell i also put 240sx uh that would be neither of what you said. I never even thought about putting it in a caddy I was just making suggestions so i did not have to explane all that my plans were. also have you heard of a sleeper? imagine a 9 second geo metro. I know a guy who built a suzuki motor and threw it in a geo metro (he also made sure this was street legal - somehow, don't ask me how...although i think i'll ask him next time i see him) and now he is running 9 seconds in the quarter his best time if i recall is a 9.7 something. so please read posts a little better or at least think before you post.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok my bad. my love of jap cars kinda got the best of me. pretend your a ford freak or chevy fanatic..............someone tells you they want to use a ford engine in a...i don't know civic/skyline/blah lol what ever, your first thought would be JESUS NO! i accually love! the geo metra hatchback style and have though about that very swap many a time. i have also seen that in scc with a 4wd setup (very cool) and then theres always the infamous festiva with the turbo'd Ka car engine :thumbup: and sorry for the age assumption, we get people in here all the time (most of them just watched fast & furious and got a wild hair up their ass) and the only real way to save them almost is to flame  many will not listen to logic i.e. "i found a skyline on ebay for $7K !!!?!!?!!?! you think i should buy it?" we start with no and here is why blah blah. they don't listen and they buy it...........if someone is harsh for some reason it gets through, they aren't happy but it does get through.

i doubt you would be able to buy a power train AND chassis at the same time (maybe separately) but yes you an buy any engine your heart so desires, but you will most likely need to make a tube chassis from scratch. these questions you may be able to email motorex and ask because they would have the exact answers


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Since when. You can import any motor and drivetrain you like, from anybody. Entire cars is where the rules start to kick in. I can get a clip with an RB26 from any one of 20 importers for about $5500, that's the average rate. Don't talk about things you haven't researched and obviously don't know about. I'm planning on dropping an RB motor in my 300Z, and have done about a years worth of research on when, where, and how to do so.


I used to be an importer of automotive goods, I also have experience transporting F1, NASCAR, and Group N cars, I also consulted with Subaru of America back in the late 90s, mostly doing hot weather testing. Seeing as though I used to do it for a living, I obviously know a thing or two. I also saw a 26 YO internet millionare almost lose a B22 drive train and suspension he tried to bring in pieces from Japan (he brought over in boxes and pallets, basicly everthing but the shell). When they opened the container at the dock, they immediately called the Coast Guard, which then called the EPA, the DOT, and god knows who else. Ultimately we were able to help him get the container passed, but not without calling in favors.

Engine/front clip : OK (you can not legally install the engine in a street car however, even a state that has no smog laws, although you probably get by)

Entire drivetrain, including electronics: Not OK


[email protected]: I know you're a mod and you feel like you can say whatever you want, but if you disagree with me, simply say that, don't assume what I do and do not know. This kind of behavior is unbecoming of a moderator and belongs in OT only.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

bII said:


> Entire drivetrain, including electronics: Not OK


So I take it that Gearboxes, Tailshafts, and diffs are a no go item? 

Thats just wierd...really.....So what if someone for example is building a Lotus 7 Replica (so some other ICV/Kit car) and wants to import say a Quaife gearbox from England? Can they bring it in or not? 

And the electronics argument, I assume that includes things like torque split control computers, G-sensors, traction control etc? I can understand engine computers, that may cause the engine not to pass environmental standards, but driveline computers/components? 

....but thems are rules if you say so......I'm glad we don't have rules like that down here.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> So I take it that Gearboxes, Tailshafts, and diffs are a no go item?
> 
> Thats just wierd...really.....So what if someone for example is building a Lotus 7 Replica (so some other ICV/Kit car) and wants to import say a Quaife gearbox from England? Can they bring it in or not?
> 
> ...


Kit cars fall under different rules. Kit cars generally have to conform to the year in which the car it is built upon or the year the engine was manufactured (at least in California, probably similar in other states, I'm not sure).

Also you can import lots of things, but the laws can also look at _intent_, vis-a-vis, if you are a private party and are you shipping a container with an entire car (minus the shell) and simply declaring it as "used auto parts," then thats going to raise an eyebrow. Thats how the 22B guy got in trouble. Now there are certain (new or used) parts you can import and declare them for "off-road" use only, again the rules change for race only parts and for a business.

The two biggest hurdles facing importation are emission standards and DOT standards. Lots of parts can fall in either one or the other.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

bII said:


> I used to be an importer of automotive goods, I also have experience transporting F1, NASCAR, and Group N cars


Yeah and I'm the president of the united states. You've made it pretty obvious you have NO idea what you're talking about, from what I've seen of your replies here. I've already stated what I can do as far as ordering and receiving parts and entire front clips even. You need to crawl back under the rock you came out of and stop misleading these people. You want to spout some unverifiable credentials at anyone else, that's fine. But don't do it around me.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah and I'm the president of the united states. You've made it pretty obvious you have NO idea what you're talking about, from what I've seen of your replies here. I've already stated what I can do as far as ordering and receiving parts and entire front clips even. You need to crawl back under the rock you came out of and stop misleading these people. You want to spout some unverifiable credentials at anyone else, that's fine. But don't do it around me.


And what credentials, oh I'm sorry, you've done research on the net for a whole year. Why don't you prove me wrong instead of acting high and mighty. In fact why don't you source a drivetrain from Japan, box it up, put it on pallets, stuff it into a container and have it shipped to the US.

Have you ever done that? Then when they inspect the container and hold it, you can take rep points away from yourself.

The companies I've worked for have brought cars from England to the US for windtunnel testing (we mostly did air couier work for Hollywood but we knew some people at Lotus that referred us) then they got involved in transporting for NASCAR, that proved to be so lucritive that they moved to N.Carolina, I didn't want to go. I also worked for SPD tuning, where we specialized in importing OEM and Aftermarket parts for Imprezas, I also worked for a couier/air transport company, before all that I imported Danish speakers (not auto related but importation related).

So when again exactly did you work for ANY import/export company, courier, or even a distributor of any kind? What professional automotive importation/exportation experience do you have? Don't answer, with your one year of research on the net you already know SO much more than my 8 years professional experience.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

so how would i go about doing what i want to do legally then? I mean you are just spouting off a buch of stuff that does not help me here. i just want to know how to do what i want to do in the end with this idea legally. this is really not as hard as you are all making it. and if you really don't know for shure then just say so- damn it all.

and also the super hicas system they have on the r34 gts-t. is that on any other car that is currently or was sold in america? If so how much would that run me.(i'm thinking of the "electornics" here.) i think i would rather go rwd that awd (i am more used to it) for the car.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Vega said:


> and also the super hicas system they have on the r34 gts-t. is that on any other car that is currently or was sold in america? If so how much would that run me.(i'm thinking of the "electornics" here.) i think i would rather go rwd that awd (i am more used to it) for the car.


A Hint: for ease of installing, I'd just use the Skyline gearbox and motor....most of the people who have done conversions like this, just use a RB Turbo motor and a R33 GTS-T/VL turbo (RB30ET) RWD gearbox......

Adapting all the other stuff can be done, but the work involved....sheesh.....with my car I just took a R33 motor and a R32 Gearbox....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

bII said:


> And what credentials, oh I'm sorry, you've done research on the net for a whole year. Why don't you prove me wrong instead of acting high and mighty. In fact why don't you source a drivetrain from Japan, box it up, put it on pallets, stuff it into a container and have it shipped to the US.
> 
> Have you ever done that? Then when they inspect the container and hold it, you can take rep points away from yourself.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you have only 8 years "professional" experience. I have well over 15 years under the hood and dealing with parts houses.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

If everyone feels like bitching and moaning....do it in PM's, AIM, Yahoomessenger, etc. Don't act like this here. PERIOD!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

bII said:


> And what credentials, oh I'm sorry, you've done research on the net for a whole year. Why don't you prove me wrong instead of acting high and mighty. In fact why don't you source a drivetrain from Japan, box it up, put it on pallets, stuff it into a container and have it shipped to the US.
> 
> Have you ever done that? Then when they inspect the container and hold it, you can take rep points away from yourself.
> 
> ...


Are you sure, I have gotten a few SR20VE, SR20DET and other motors. I even had an EVO 5 brought in in pieces for use as a race car. I have gotten S13 and GTI-R front clips. This must be legal as long as the parts are for off road.

Can you please refur us to what laws are being violated here so I can research? Don't want to get busted.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

jeong said:


> is it possible?? yes
> is it worth it?? no
> 
> i'll probably get in trouble for saying this  but people like you want skyilnes because it was in 2f2f and is "mad jdm tyte yo". you want a skyilne because everybody else says "its the great car ever made and the rb26 is the greatest motor ever made and it runs 13's stock!!" its true that skylines are good drag cars but they are much better track cars. i can understand au/nz/jp turning skyilnes into drag cars (and i do mean a drag cars..1000+hp on racing slicks) but getting a skyline so u can max out t28's and race civics at a stop light is a fucking waste. all you care about is quick 1/4 times and saying "i drive a skyilne" so all the ricers think your'e cool (like craig lieberman , i hate that bisch) ppl like you dont deserve skyilnes (they're even more rare now that they stopped making them..dont give me "v35 is the new skyline" bullshit) it's obvious that you like american v8's more than japanese engines so what are you doing here? like i said before, all you are doing is annoying us and starting up touchy subjects


Dunno, I actualy do race and a well set up GTR was one of the fastest most capable track cars I have ever driven.

In fact GT-Rs have ruled production class racing in other countries like Group N. These are production class cars based on unibodys and production type drivetrains. How does this show that GTR's are not good track cars?


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

well- so you are all saying just get the gearbox (the trans) and motor... well what about hicas then? um...the stability... also was there not more torque in the r34 then the r33 motor?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Vega said:


> well- so you are all saying just get the gearbox (the trans) and motor... well what about hicas then? um...the stability... also was there not more torque in the r34 then the r33 motor?


Yes. Cam and ECU changes.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

> Engine/front clip : OK (you can not legally install the engine in a street car however, even a state that has no smog laws, although you probably get by)
> 
> Entire drivetrain, including electronics: Not OK


i was just about to say the same thing . any non-origionolly complying engine cannot be put into a street car. 




and blight (vega) seems dead set on doing anything BUT buy a real skyline . no matter how you do it blight, it will never be the same, and will never be a skyline. whats the point? you wont get the same performance, and judging from your retarded idea's, you dont know the ass end of an oil pan if it hit you in the nuts.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I dont know if the rules are the same in the US but here you can build a car out of anything you like and all you need to do to get it on the road is to have it certified by an engineer. Although certification costs and arm and a leg and then your insurance is huge.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Joel said:


> I dont know if the rules are the same in the US but here you can build a car out of anything you like and all you need to do to get it on the road is to have it certified by an engineer. Although certification costs and arm and a leg and then your insurance is huge.



things are alittle bit more complicated here .


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Why? I have seen some pretty wild street legal creations from the US on TV...


----------

